# Black Rat Snake



## Resica (Jun 4, 2012)

He was patient with me.


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 4, 2012)

That's an awesome shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2012)

Posed real nice!  Nice shot!


----------



## quinn (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool capture!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool shot!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like he kept an eye on you too.  Awesome capture.

Hoss


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice very nice. He definitely knew You were there.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 5, 2012)

You sure got a cool shot of him!   Love the scale detail.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool Shot Cricket.... he's giving you the "evil eye"....


----------



## cornpile (Jun 6, 2012)

That old boy would sure clean the mice out of a corn crib.Great shot


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic shot. Very cool looking snake.


----------

